# Tityus stigmurus care



## Haki1323 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi guys, tomorrow I'm going to get t. stigmurus (nymph) but I can't decide if I shoul keep it with sand or with lignocel. What do you think is better?


----------



## tdark1 (Mar 24, 2018)

Keep on a mix of coco fiber / vermic or peat / vermic.... Remember this is a rain forest animal that enjoys higher humidity with good ventilation... Sand would be awful, not sure with lignocel, but coco would be better then almost anything... Springtails are your friends as well

Cheers,

Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RTTB (Mar 24, 2018)

Add vertical pieces of bark.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 24, 2018)

I've kept them for almost a decade now, I use pure coco fiber with leaning bark. Spray 1-2 times a week. Keep it humid

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Haki1323 (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks guys, that sounds better, i thought sand is awful but you know on internet are many bad informations.


----------



## tdark1 (Mar 25, 2018)

gromgrom said:


> I've kept them for almost a decade now, I use pure coco fiber with leaning bark. Spray 1-2 times a week. Keep it humid


Listen to this guy, he has had an army of them for as long as I can remember!

Cheers,

Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 25, 2018)

tdark1 said:


> Listen to this guy, he has had an army of them for as long as I can remember!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rob


haha thanks rob. Sure have!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scorpionluva (Mar 31, 2018)

tdark1 said:


> Listen to this guy, he has had an army of them for as long as I can remember!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rob


Hes had enough of them to make an army , navy , air force , marines and coast guard out of them !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gangeticus (Nov 24, 2020)

gromgrom said:


> I've kept them for almost a decade now, I use pure coco fiber with leaning bark. Spray 1-2 times a week. Keep it humid


How much water should i spray :V


----------



## Bob Lee (Nov 28, 2020)

Gangeticus said:


> How much water should i spray :V


Years old thread buddy
Tityus stigmurus like it on the moist side but as with all scorpions you can always just wet a corner and let it pick for itself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vounti (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I'm interested in getting Tityus stigmurus as first scorpions. On the internet I can't find a single website that doesn't mention high temperature but I don't really trust these websites

can they be kept at room temp like tarantulas ?
also, how defensive are they ? would that be good as a first species ?

thanks

edit: room temp is 70-80F or 20-25C


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 22, 2021)

As a heads up, it would be better to create your own thread next time so that your questions aren't buried in this old one, ha ha.

Anyways, room temperature is fine from what I understand, and when I've seen my friends specimens they don't seem terribly defensive, rather more of freeze-and-wait responses, but with their very dangerous sting (it has killed people) and their cryptic nature (i.e very easy to miss on a piece of bark) I wouldn't chance messing around with them.

Their care is easy enough and they are quite prolific, so in that regard they'd make a good beginner species, but with their dangerous venom you need to ask yourself if you are comfortable with and capable of taking the precautions necessary to make sure both yourself and others aren't stung. It's a serious responsibility in my opinion, and one that sometimes neophytes aren't completely ready to take on due to their inexperience with working with scorpions in general, but I don't know you and therefore can't advise one way or the other (except to err on the side of caution).

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vounti (Aug 23, 2021)

Arthroverts said:


> As a heads up, it would be better to create your own thread next time so that your questions aren't buried in this old one, ha ha.
> 
> Anyways, room temperature is fine from what I understand, and when I've seen my friends specimens they don't seem terribly defensive, rather more of freeze-and-wait responses, but with their very dangerous sting (it has killed people) and their cryptic nature (i.e very easy to miss on a piece of bark) I wouldn't chance messing around with them.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much ! I'm not too scared about their venom. I have been keeping deadly Sicarius for a few years and also a few OW. I'm used to minimizing interaction and risks.

Scorpions not being able to climb smooth plastic/glass will make the maintenance easier. Thank you again for the answer dear Arthroverts


----------

